# Newbs - Olive and Fern - vid uploaded!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought I'd share the two new pink aliens that I have added to my bunch today. Given to me by a breeder as they have 'the sniffles' (URIs) so are now on abs.

They seem very sweet little girls, even though they've only been home a few hours 

Olive



















She seems to have one eye smaller than the other

and Fern


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

They are soooooo cute! Fern looks kinda evil in the last pic


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

Oh, cute!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

Haha rattieluver. She looks like The Brain.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

Oi! That's my nekkid lady yous all talking about! LOL

Anyway .. she looks much more like Stimpy (Ren & Stimpy)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

i love fern. And im not a fan of nakies lol


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

She's adorable, Ration.  All I'm saying is...don't leave any world-taking-over materials laying around.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

ello olive and fern


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

I am absolutely head over heels in love with them at the moment. It took a while (and quite a bit of crackling) but they've fallen asleep on me, I've had plenty of bruxing, boggling and right now they're jumping in and out of their cage, taking it in turns to terrorise me. 

Gotta love babies!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*

Lol! They seem quite the characters.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Newbs - Olive and Fern*



Olive having a nice little run around. This is her when she's CALM! I forgot what it's like having babies in the house. Soooo much energy!!

(Ignore that cut on her neck. Daphne escaped while having her meds and made a B-line for the girls who were playing in the box. Naughty Daphs!)


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my goooooodness! They are SO adorable! They look so soft. ^_^


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

They are very soft actually. Fern has a covering of white velvety fur all over her body - her tummy has almost a full coat! Olive is pretty much your standard double rex - with the odd strand of babyfluff over her back, and fuzzy arms, face, trousers and tummy. They are both very sweet - although, you can see that Olive seems to come into her own now. She started off being the shy one!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Hehe...trousers. 

So adorable. So Olive is the one running around and Fern is the one grooming?

Btw I love your little heart box.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, Olive is the one going all crazy, and Fern is the one who is only interested in getting herself clean lol

I got the box around valentines from Build a Bear. They love the bear boxes as play houses


----------

